# River Run- Sauced in tha Mudd



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

It was my first time, it was dusty and dry as hell. Really nice park though, I can't wait to go back after some rain. NSFW for some foul language.





---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

NSFW for some foul language.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

And my new kickass sleeping arrangement


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you almost lost it!!

PS is that Uncle SI driving your ranger in that one pic? lol...

And Fire is never good.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------

